# English prefix "RE" in BCS



## Santanawinds

Is there any prefix similar to "re" in English for BCS?

Remix
Reanalysis
Reinvent
etc.

For instance, I noticed some words in BCS are adopted from English, such as remix and reanalysis (remiks, reanaliza). 
What about words such as reinvent, reread etc. Are there any better options than:

iznova kreirati
ponovno čitati

thanks!


----------



## Brainiac

Hello!
reinvent - ponovo/iznova izmisliti/izumeti (but when you invent something again, it's a new invention, not re-invention )
reread - (pro)čitati iznova

"rečitati" doesn't exist 

I agree it would be more practical to have one short "re-" instead of "ponovo" or "iznova" or "opet".... but I think that still the majority of our verbs can't form English "re-", except those borrowed from foreign languages mainly used in scientific papers, books and articles.

rekonstrukcija, revakcinacija, revalidacija, revalorizacija, revertabilan, resekcija, remilitarizacija, reinkarnacija, reanaliza, revitalizacija.....


----------



## Duya

There is no universal prefix. _Re-_ can be applied to international words (latinisms), but not to native words. I suppose that _rekreirati_ can also mean _ponovo kreirati_, but the possibility of confusion with _rekreirati se_is high. In other cases, the only solution is to use an adverb.

On the other hand, I challenge you to find an English prefix equivalent to BCS _na_+verb _se_ (najesti se, načitati se, narekreirati se ).


----------



## YKYPEH

Is there a prefix similar to Russian "pre-" or "pere-"? I would think that is close to the English prefix "re-".


----------



## VelikiMag

Santanawinds said:


> Is there any prefix similar to "re" in English for BCS?


There is a prefix _pre-_ which can correspond to English _re_- in some cases. For example _retell - prepričati, rewrite - prepisati, rewind - premotati, reconsider - preispitati, revise - preraditi, reformulate - preformulisati,_ etc. The meaning however is not necessarily "to do something again", but rather "to change something".

Unlike in English, prefix _re-_ has a very limited use in BCS language. And in my opinion there is nothing bad about it at all. Saying _pročitati ponovo_ would be fine in any given situation.

P.S. Renaissance would be _preporod_.


----------



## Santanawinds

Duya said:


> There is no universal prefix. _Re-_ can be applied to international words (latinisms), but not to native words. I suppose that _rekreirati_ can also mean _ponovo kreirati_, but the possibility of confusion with _rekreirati se_is high. In other cases, the only solution is to use an adverb.
> 
> On the other hand, I challenge you to find an English prefix equivalent to BCS _na_+verb _se_ (najesti se, načitati se, narekreirati se ).



nope, can't think of an English prefix for "na", at least not right off the bat!

Which reminds me of one more BCS prefix that I love but can't find an equivalent for in English - pro.
Proplivati
Prohodati
proletjeti

As far as the "pre" prefix is concerned, I guess that is similar, though not equivalent.
To me, prepričati would be to summarize, not to re-tell.
Prepisati would be to copy, not to rewrite.


----------



## YKYPEH

It seems to me that such prefixes as "na" and "pre" are expressed by prepositions in the English language.


----------



## Brainiac

_prohodati_ - to begin to walk, or start walking again
(the same goes with other two examples)

_prepričat_i can be _to retell_ (to tell in your own way, but one doesn't have to give a summary of a story)

_prepričati ukratko_ is rather _summarize shortly_ (in my opinion), but I agree that _prepisati_  (_precrtati_ also) is _to copy_, and _rewrite_ ~_pisati ponovo uz neke prepravke (ili pak pisati sve iznova).
_


----------



## Brainiac

YKYPEH said:


> It seems to me that such prefixes as "na" and "pre" are expressed by prepositions in the English language.



Or modal verbs.


----------

